# My Discus is not eating and has a cloudy eye!



## dkratzer1 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a 300 gallon tank. I just purchased a discus last week. It was fine, but one of the other discus was fighting with it. It was eating good. One day I noticed it had something wrong with it's eye. It is kinda cloudy and white. I put him in a sick tank and gave him melafix. I have been putting the melafix in the tank for 4 days now and his eye doesn't look any better. He is hugging the heater and doesn't eat. The water temperature is 86-90. Everything in my water is checked and fine with frequent water changes. My ph is 6.8. ammonia, nitrites, nitrates...everything at 0. I have 13 discus and the rest are doing fine. I just don't know what else to do for this one. I don't want to loose it. If anyone can help, please let me know.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

You may wish to visit www.SimplyDiscus.com There are folks there who have a vast knowledge of Discus.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Your nitrates are zero?? Thats a red flag for me... How long has the tank been cycled for? And what are you testing the water with?


----------



## dkratzer1 (Jan 7, 2009)

My nitrates are at 5. I test with bottles and test tubes. The eye hasn't gotten any better with the medication. He still isn't eating. He looks fine (besides his eye) good color, fins all up. I know that the other discus I have injured him. I just put some salt in my water today. I am hoping that helps. My tank has been set up for about 6 months. I do 30-40% water changes 2-3 times a week with RO water. I put him in a sick tank to give him the melafix. I think he is stressed from being alone. In my big tank he was still eating..when I moved him, he would no longer eat. I am moving him back to my big tank tonight with the salt and hopefully that helps..I think he will eat when he gets put back in with the other ones. If you have any suggestions, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## dkratzer1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Just wanted you to know that I put him in the big tank and he did eat...just his eye isn't any better.

Thanks


----------

